# I love this website and the people who post!



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been a member of this website for over three years.  I have never personally met anyone that also post on here.  It is a big country.  But I love this website for the information everyone shares, the tolerance that the regular posters have with each other and new posters, and the number of things I have fixed from just reading others post.

What a great helping hand it is and even if someone gets upset they either leave and don't come back or they get over it.  And the ones who don't come back, Lose.  I just felt like saying Thank You to all the people who take the time to sit at their computer and type out suggestions.  You are a blessing.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!



Now if we could just take about half of the keys off of your keyboard ....  

Aw, you know I'm just joshin' you. I appreciate your (RV :laugh: ) comments. 

I glean something even from someone's FIRST post. When someone posts their first one, and then comes back with more after reading responses, we all gain. 

There's no sense in gettin' mad when someone disagrees with your post. They're just lookin' at it from another direction!


----------



## Micah (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Your right they are a good bunch of folks, and the info is great.  I to have learned a great deal here, and found a few laughs too.  Jerry


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Micah, right on.  I've been on this web site for over 4 years now and have saved a bundle of bucks by those that share their grey matter (brain).  Been fun and sometimes frustrating when things get out of hand on some posts, but none-the-less, it's fun to read and share with all the folks.  I've been able to meet only one so far (Gary from Minn), and hopefully Chelse and Shadow this Oct on the way to Florida.


----------



## Micah (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Archer when you coming to Fl. and where too?   Jerry


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 30, 2006)

RE: I love this website and the people who post!

Hey Ron, I promise I'll keep popping up.  However, we need to keep our posts on RV subjects.  
Now if you just sold that Chevy Colorado and bought a Dodge Diesel we could even be buddies. :laugh: 
Hope to bump into you on our travels, when we get out again.  I'm sure we could have some fun conversations. :approve:    :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 31, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Micah, late Oct thru late Mar.  Melborne Beach campground on A1A (not that real fancy one that has a gate and won't let me in because my unit is old  and they are too expensive anyway).  We use  to go to Cocoa Beach but they sold the RV park for condo builds so went to Texas last winter.  Back to Florida this year.  We actually love the Atlantic seaboard the best.  WE surf fish and love walking the beach.  We have relatives in Cocoa Beach also.
You near there?


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 31, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Rupper, have nothing against Dodge (Made in the USA) diesels except they rattle.  But I am a General Motors retiree and I don't bite the hand that feeds me.  I even bought the Southwind because it had a GMC 8100 engine in it.  But mostly I am a Made in America buyer if at all possible.  To bad we aren't  just a little more nationalistic in this country like they are in Japan, Korea, and Germany.  They don't buy things made in the USA and are always looking for excuses to limit imports.  

However, I do wish one of them would start producing a to quality, economical Motorhome.  The main thing the Japanese transplants did for the American car market, including trucks, was to force the corporations to put quality in their products.  It would be amazing how fast the domestic RV manufacturers would change their attitudes.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 31, 2006)

RE: I love this website and the people who post!

Ron, just pulling your leg a little about the Dodge Diesel.  I understand your loyalty to GM.  
GTS has almost got me convinced to endorse GMC Duramax/Allison diesels


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 31, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

They are good.  Everyone I talked to that has one raves about them.  Power and quiet, for a diesel, too.  Coupled with the Allison they make a good towing vehicle.  When I retired the Vice President of Powertrain for General Motors asked me if I was going to buy a new vehicle for my retirement present.  At that time I had '95 GMC 1 ton crewcab with the 454 engine and was pulling a 32' Holiday Rambler travel trailer.  I told him I wanted to buy a new Duramax Diesel Crewcab and he told the power train group to make sure it was built special for me.  I had done some really good work for them in increasing their health and safety performance.  

Then one day we pulled into an RV dealer who was having a big sale on Motorhomes.  We were walking through some of them when a salesman walked in and ask if he could help us.  I told him I wouldn't buy a motorhome unless it was GM.  He said, "I just drove a new Southwind from the factory to here yesterday."  We went to look at it and my wife fell in love.  There were three other couples looking at it at the same time.  We made a deal to trade the truck and trailer on the motorhome and the rest is history.  One couple got really mad at the salesperson they were talking to because we bought it out from under them.  Or they might just have been staged by the dealership to get us to sign the papers.  

I really enjoy driving the big thing but I am really glad for this website because of the problems I have had.  I did everything I could think of when the air conditioners went out, even to the point of having a airconditioner service man check the coolant and make them so they could be recharged.  When I posted the problem on this website I found out that the converter, or other electronic equipment in the motorhome could be messing with the electronic control unit.  I changed the converter and no more problem.

There have been many times when I have seen a new Duramax Diesel GMC 1ton going down the road with a big 5th wheel behind it that I have wished I had made my little wife mad.  But she does have a few things going for her that can get me to do things her way.

Good Luck.  Ernesto is headed this way.


----------



## Micah (Aug 31, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Ron & DL,  Actually I feel a little bad about the Nissan, but my grandson works there and I couldn't beat the deal.  Otherwise it would probably be a Dodge.  I have no complains with the Nissan it tows just fine.  
  Archer we are not to far away in Deland, 25 mi. w. of Daytona. DW's sister lives in Titusville, We bought the TT in Titusville at Leisure World.  Taking it back down Tue to get some warrenty work done.   My E-Mail addy is in my profile. 
   Keep the shiny side up.  Jerry


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 31, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

DL
Can't believe your shell has a little crack in it.  

I'm another owner of Duramax/Allison equipped trucks that "raves" about them.  If anyone drives one, with an open mind, they will go WOW.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Conspiracy's popping up all over the board and now DL endorses GMC. The end must be near.   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 1, 2006)

RE: I love this website and the people who post!

Hey, I still love my Dodge Diesel, just don't have anything bad I can think of to say about GM Diesels.  Actually, I think GM's timing was great in upping the horsepower/torque ratings on the Duramax/Allison diesels prior to the introduction of the new ultra low sulfer fuel.  The other two Diesel manufactures are stuck at lower ratings and have had to increase the size of the engine, with the new emission standards, just to maintain the lower horsepower/torque ratings.  Time will tell what the final outcome will be.  Happy Labor Day.


----------



## pictureman (Sep 5, 2006)

RE: I love this website and the people who post!

micah, how do you like that Salem LE?  I've been looking for something in that length 19 or 20ft.  Does that sofa bed make out into a full size bed?  bob


----------



## Micah (Sep 5, 2006)

Re: I love this website and the people who post!

Bob,  Yes the back of the sofa folds down and the lower half of the bed folds over on top of it.  It makes a queen size bed.  They call it that,  it is the same width as a standard house bed , but  it is shorter, I think off hand , 4 inches.  Dw & I are only 5'6" so it's not a problem. A tall person may not do so well.  The upper part is hard to reach when making the bed.  I tell DW this is not a Martha Stewart adventure, making a pretty bed is not my priority.  The only thing that bothers me ( not much either) is that it is high up off the floor.  We are talking about the mo. with the bed up in the forward part of the cabin. 
    We just came back from a 5 weeks trip, and 4500+ mi.   We are very happy with it.  It is sufficient for 2 people, but we took DW's sister with us and it was rather a tight fit, never again.  We also take our 2 Doxies with us. The front of the sofa pulls down and that is their space.  
     Let us know what you decide.  Keep the shiny side up.   Jerry


----------



## pictureman (Sep 6, 2006)

RE: I love this website and the people who post!

Jerry, thanks for the rundown.  It sounds about what we need.  I have found one down in McDonough Ga, think it may be an 06 because the dealer said looking at the brochure that sofa bed was gone, replaced with a dinette on the 07's.  I'm gonna go take a look at it.  Let u know if I get it.  tks...bob


----------

